

Are web startups vaccinated from recession? - bootload
http://nickholmesacourt.blogspot.com/2008/09/are-aussie-web-startups-vaccinated-from.html

======
qhoxie
OK so the actual title of the entry is "Are Aussie web startups vaccinated
from recession?"

The simple answer is no, at least no more than anyone else is. The problem
with this article is that the content means little to the title. His basic
claim is that "good" startups with "good" business models that sell to
businesses have a better chance of succeeding. As far as I can tell, that has
nothing unique to a recession.

~~~
bootload
_"... OK so the actual title of the entry is "Are Aussie web startups
vaccinated from recession?" .."_

Title changed because it was irrelevant.

 _"... His basic claim is that "good" startups with "good" business models
that sell to businesses have a better chance of succeeding. As far as I can
tell, that has nothing unique to a recession. ..."_

It is a bit of a motherhood statement. _"Good"_ is at best a relative
description. Probably could be changed to the _"best"_. What is unique to
recessions is margins & necessities. If you are a running a good Startup and
rely on margins alone and those margins drop or change quickly, be it users,
advertising, sales. You can be killed a lot quicker than when there is no
recession. In that respect recessions sort out what the essentials from
discretionary that users want.

Make things that (recession conscious) users want?

~~~
qhoxie
Right, that is a better way of putting it. I imagine that is what the article
was driving at, but I feel like it was lost a bit.

Also, to note, I was not saying you should not have altered the title, but
rather that it seemed he was stating something specific to Aussie startups.

~~~
bootload
_"... I was not saying you should not have altered the title, but rather that
it seemed he was stating something specific to Aussie startups ..."_

I didn't see that. One thing I'm conscious of when posting local news to an
international forum is the content & title relevant? I have probably missed
something here. Did you spot something uniquely Aus?

